# Thumb-Burner and the AFAW 12'



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Took my first casting, uh-hum, lesson this afternoon from Mr. T-B.  If anyone is any worse than me, they could probably win $10,000. Anyway, I did improve, have a lot of work to do, and appreciate the help.

My report is this, toward the end of our casting, T-B gets the bright idea of trying to throw 8 on the 12' AFAW (rated for up to 6.) It had my SHV 20 spooled with 17# suffix on it (partially gone due to a small blowup.  ) You're sitting there opcorn: thinking what I was thinking at the time. Big mistake.

Wrong! The little rod lobbed the 8 at 110 yards with little effort and no real strain. Later he wanted to try again and put more effort into it throwing 125+ yards. That's one tough little rod and one should be very comfortable tossing 6nbait on it with no trouble. Very, very impressive rod. Seems really light and is a blast to sling 4/5 on.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*Don't try this at home!!*

Chris is dead on with the facts.. What he didn't tell you is that I told him to be prepared to see me cry if the rod broke... As he said, it didn't, and I was amazed at how strong it was with 8... I don't recommend this as an 8+ bait rod, but for me, I can't comprehend and ligher blank with any better performance in the 2-5 or 6 oz range... it really is a joy to cast!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

John,

Are you saying it's OK to pendulum cast 8oz with the Universal and tape it for Youtube????


Just kidding...lol

That's pretty darn impressive to me. I wouldn't have even considered more than 6 (probably 5) but to know it will handle 8 with a strong caster speaks volumes about the rod.

Tommy


----------

